# Anyone know what this bike is



## gazza81 (30 Jul 2019)

I picked it up last night because it seemed a good deal.
Anyone know what it is and how much its worth as i know nothing about bikes i just liked the look of it.












Bought for £100

Before anyone says stolen etc 
The guy was in the army and being relocated


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2019)

Didn’t he know what it is?


----------



## Cycleops (30 Jul 2019)

No idea but it looks quite new. Why would anyone debrand a newish bike?
How do you know he was in the army, was he dressed in fatigues?


----------



## gazza81 (30 Jul 2019)

Because he worked in the same place as a friend of mine....

No he didn't know what it was he had it in storage for a long time he said it might be a norco but wasn't sure


----------



## Vorhees (30 Jul 2019)

Drop Off IV forks are from circa 2009 I think - not that it helps you as such but at least ages it


----------



## Globalti (30 Jul 2019)

You'd be better off asking on Singletrack, they specialise in mountain bikes on that forum.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (30 Jul 2019)

In many ways the frame, i.e. the bike's assigned identity, is the least important part of the bike. That nameless bike of yours has a nice fork, great brakes, quality stem and bar, great pedals, top-end tyres etc. It is a nice bike. Go shred some track.


----------



## Globalti (30 Jul 2019)

Yes with front suspension all you need is a stiff frame to hang it on. It's not a road bike where frame geometry and construction can contribute to the character of a bike.


----------



## Cycleops (30 Jul 2019)

Many brands "share" frames which would be made by one factory so you might never know who put their decals on it unless there are other identifying marks.
Somebody might recognize those particular group of components though.


----------



## tom73 (30 Jul 2019)

I'm not sure what make it is but it's well worth what you paid it's got some nice components for sure. 
Time to hit the road and see what fun you can have. Other than that all it need's is a bit of bling and you've got a great bike


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jul 2019)

It's a 'jump' type bike so likely to be a good strong frame.


----------



## Threevok (30 Jul 2019)

It looks like a Norco Magnum, but I can't tell you what year

If so, the only place they even had decals (on some years) was on the top of the top tube, which may tarnished easily - hence the removal


----------



## unlikely (30 Jul 2019)

My initial thought is DMR but I'm not sure why.
However it could be a generic Taiwan catalogue bike, which could have been branded by various companies, or even bough direct.


----------



## Threevok (30 Jul 2019)

unlikely said:


> My initial thought is DMR but I'm not sure why.
> However it could be a generic Taiwan catalogue bike, which could have been branded by various companies, or even bough direct.



I initially thought DMR too for some reason, but the tubing is all wrong.

I think my Virtue is closer to a DMR dirt jump bike than that.


----------



## unlikely (30 Jul 2019)

Threevok said:


> I initially thought DMR too for some reason, but the tubing is all wrong.
> 
> I think my Virtue is closer to a DMR dirt jump bike than that.



The problem is, the frame could quite easily be from a 15+ year time period, as dirt jump bikes never really changed much from early 2000's to fairly recently.

I'd say the best bet for finding out what it is, short of anybody being able to ID the frame, is try matching the rear mech hanger to some of the various suppliers


----------



## tom73 (30 Jul 2019)

Threevok said:


> It looks like a Norco Magnum, but I can't tell you what year



Just looked one up you could be right. Or that type of generic frame with no name.


----------



## gazza81 (30 Jul 2019)

Thanks guys, i think its definitely a norco of some sort, on a FB page some say maybe a sasquatch but i do think it also looks like a magnum.

I actually quite like it, its growing on me anyway, just feel like my knees are by my ears riding it haha

Before anyone says it, i have raised the seat! 

From what i can gather the stem and brakes are worth the £100 i paid anyway!


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jul 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Thanks guys, i think its definitely a norco of some sort, on a FB page some say maybe a sasquatch but i do think it also looks like a magnum.
> 
> I actually quite like it, its growing on me anyway, just feel like my knees are by my ears riding it haha
> 
> ...


I had a custom seatpost made for my Saracen (it was a present)







That's as low as the saddle will go, it's 600mm plus the welded in fitting (salvaged from the original post)


----------



## gazza81 (30 Jul 2019)

Thats the highest i can go with this post, i need a new one anyway so ill look for one a inch or 2 longer!


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jul 2019)

gazza81 said:


> View attachment 477773
> 
> 
> Thats the highest i can go with this post, i need a new one anyway so ill look for one a inch or 2 longer!


I couldn't find one so had mine made out of seamless tubing, then I saw the brompton seat post which I reckon might have fitted. The danger of a long post is the bit that's in the frame has to be long enough or it puts immense stress on the frame welds and could snap them easily.


----------



## gazza81 (30 Jul 2019)

Ive used a different post and seat but it is raised about 1 inch past maximum


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jul 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Ive used a different post and seat but it is raised about 1 inch past maximum
> View attachment 477774


 I wouldn't risk it over the mark.


----------



## gazza81 (30 Jul 2019)

No i wont, ill buy a long one.

Kinda seems weird, this style of bike with such a high seat!


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jul 2019)

gazza81 said:


> No i wont, ill buy a long one.
> 
> Kinda seems weird, this style of bike with such a high seat!


Ayr, originally mine was used for hurtling down forest tracks/fire roads but after a big 'off' I stopped going and was thinking of flogging the bike but realised I'd never get back what I spent on it (not to mention the original cost of the bike) so I re-purposed it as a snow bike for commuting and that's when I fitted the longer seatpost. It looks really strange without the rear 'Crud' mudguard though.


----------



## gazza81 (31 Jul 2019)

Although i really like the look of the bike im already thinking i might strip all the parts off and put on a frsme thats more suitable to the type of riding i do


----------



## gazza81 (31 Jul 2019)

Someone said it might be a bigfoot, i think they might be right


----------



## gazza81 (31 Jul 2019)

Once ive got my bag and bottle on the seat height really dont stand out too bad


----------



## gazza81 (31 Jul 2019)

Rather than starting a new post (ive got enough on the go)!

I cant get the rear gears to go into all 8, i undo cable on rear derailleur, make sure the derailleur in lined up with the smallest cog.
Pin the wire down go up the gears but it wont go into the biggest cog, ive adjustimed the L as far as it will go.
Its the same if i start at the biggest gog it wont go into the smallest.

Any ideas what im doing wrong? 





Im assuming the x7 isnt 7 gears?


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jul 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Rather than starting a new post (ive got enough on the go)!
> 
> I cant get the rear gears to go into all 8, i undo cable on rear derailleur, make sure the derailleur in lined up with the smallest cog.
> Pin the wire down go up the gears but it wont go into the biggest cog, ive adjustimed the L as far as it will go.
> ...


How many gears does the selector indicate.


----------



## gazza81 (31 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> How many gears does the selector indicate.




8!


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jul 2019)

gazza81 said:


> 8!


Then it should select 8, indexing is set by the shifter. It could be a cruddy gear inner causing problems, especially if the bike has been stood for a bit.


----------



## gazza81 (1 Aug 2019)

Im having trouble bleeding these. Ive got the funnel on tje lever reservoir and the syringe on the nipple but sure i need to undo something to allow it to push through?

EDIT
All sorted i figured it out! 

Very squeeky tho if anyone knows whats causing that


----------

